# Anyone buying drugs up North?



## horusd (28 Jun 2013)

I'm  L.T. medication costing around a €100 bucks a month.  Some are generic options, but it's being reported that (typically) we are paying OTT prices even for generic meds in the South.  It would be worth my while travelling north but I'm wondering:

1. Does the N.I. Pharmacy accept "Southern" prescriptions.

2. Any recommendations of where to go to? Ideally Newry would suit me from Dublin.

3.  Anyone get meds posted after initial  visit with the prescription? 

Thanks

PS: Just found this key post :http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=118885  .  A quick price- check of my drugs on the site mentioned by Complainer, chemistdirect.co.uk shows a total price (ex: delivery) of £38.00  (€44.43 ) compared to around €78 in ROI.  Gawd, that's a massive saving.  Even if they charge me a fiver for delivery making it € 50.00 I would save €336 a year, and that's the first site I looked at!


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Jun 2013)

Presumably you've seen these previous threads:

Pharmacy prices - shop around

Price of Lipitor reduced

Can someone else fill your medical prescription abroad


There may be others.


----------



## horusd (28 Jun 2013)

Thanks Sue Ellen, it was typical.  I did a Google + AAM + query, didn't find the above.  Posted then used "AAM search"  and found some of these! Ah well, saving myself a fortune tho so I don't mind the runaround.


----------



## cormster1 (28 Jun 2013)

Hi,

Mine and other half's long term meds were costing in the region of 120 per month down here.  I rang the Medical Hall in the Quays in Newry and checked prices.  Massive massive savings- I don't have the papers with me but from memory a 6 month supply was around 180/200 stg.  They suggested that you ask your GP to write "or generic equivalent" on the prescription and also advised that you phone them a day or two in advance of driving up so that they can hold stock for you.

They could not have been more helpful.  I didn't ask about posting the next lot but Newry isn't that far up for me and you can always make a day off it.  I also attend a dentist in Newry (also much more reasonable costs)


----------



## horusd (28 Jun 2013)

Cormster1, thanks a bunch for the heads-up, I'll check out Medical Hall right away.


----------



## irishmoss (28 Jun 2013)

For those that can't head up North it may be worthwhile trying the pharmacy in Blackrock Clinic. They offer a discount. My own prescription cost me 120 euros per month at my local chemist and I can get them for 90 euros in Blackrock. These aren't generic as the drug is fairly new.


----------



## horusd (4 Jul 2013)

Quick feed-back on this experience. Took the train to Newry & went to McKeevers pharmacy,beside Cathedral, Boots in the Buttercrane and Medical Hall at the Quays.  I went with McKeevers as I had been speaking to them on the phone, (kinda felt I had to), but the one that was actually cheaper was Boots by about £5.00 p.m. in my case.  Just to add that over the year the saving I would make amounts to €220.  Not bad for the price of a train ticket. What kills me about this is that  I was using Boots in Jervis  Centre and  Boots (UK) are  way cheaper, but I have to travel  out of Treasure Island ( for the drugs companies) to get a decent price.


----------



## bluemac (4 Jul 2013)

speak to your local pharmacy ask for a generic the rules have just changed so they will become more available,  also show them what you can get it for else where ask them to match the price if possible.


----------

